# Over 5,000 Americans will be Taliban hostages after their August 31st deadline



## marvin martian (Aug 25, 2021)

This is what happens when the person making the decisions has dementia.









						EXCLUSIVE: Internal Numbers Show White House Poised To Leave Several Thousand Americans Behind Enemy Lines In Afghanistan
					

Roughly 3,800 Americans have been evacuated from Afghanistan since July 29, an official with direct knowledge of the situation told the Daily Caller on Tuesday.




					dailycaller.com
				




Over the past 24 hours, over 350 Americans departed Afghanistan, according to the official. The White House said early Tuesday that approximately 21,600 people were evacuated from Kabul from August 23 at 3:00 am to August 24 at 3:00 am.

If roughly 350 Americans continue to depart daily over the next week, the U.S. still will not successfully evacuate all American citizens. With eight calendar days remaining from Tuesday through Biden’s Aug. 31 deadline, and assuming the U.S. is able to continue roughly 350 American evacuations per day, some 5,200 U.S. citizens could be left stranded in the country.


----------



## Nostra (Aug 25, 2021)

They won’t keep up that pace because it will take most all the time left to get soldiers and equipment out.  The number of civilians coming out will continue to drop.


----------



## BluesLegend (Aug 25, 2021)

And it appears the Biden administration has become paralyzed by the crisis. They are hiding out, not taking questions, taking days to even return calls to NATO allies.


----------



## Rogue AI (Aug 25, 2021)

Nostra said:


> They won’t keep up that pace because it will take most all the time left to get soldiers and equipment out.  The number of civilians coming out will continue to drop.


Thanks to Biden, even that diminishing number is subject to change by the whims of the Taliban.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 25, 2021)

Thousands of Americans are dead meat, DOOMED, unless they may be rescued by British troops, who have been rescuing Americans in addition to their own British folks.

With Biden's military doing nothing (while lying about it), be prepared for the worst.  If we go into September, and those Americans are still there, the internet will be inundated with horrific scenes of Americans being tortured, mutilated, beheaded, burned alive in cages, and mass hangings.

Biden is completely detatched from what is going on.  He is lying and talking about world opinion as leverage in talks with the Taliban.  Looks like he doesn't know that the Taliban are uncivilized, barbaric savages, who couldn't care less about world opinion.

Our government needs to get Biden out of there in a hurry, and putting Kamala Chuckles Harris won't be any help either.

Right now, I'm thinking the only way those thousands of Americans can be saved is if the US Supreme Court were to declare the 2020 election invalid and re-install Donald Trump as president.  Either that or declare the American Revolution and Declaration of Independence as invalid, and return the USA back to England, whose leader has the balls to fight for his people.


----------



## occupied (Aug 25, 2021)

Who the hell are these "Americans"? Do you know? They have had ample time to wrap up whatever they are doing so why are they dragging their feet?


----------



## Nostra (Aug 25, 2021)

occupied said:


> Who the hell are these "Americans"? Do you know? They have had ample time to wrap up whatever they are doing so why are they dragging their feet?


Heard of the Taliban?


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 25, 2021)

occupied said:


> Who the hell are these "Americans"? Do you know? They have had ample time to wrap up whatever they are doing so why are they dragging their feet?



You're the reason Biden is going to get away with condemning 5,000 of us to torture and murder at the hands of his Taliban pals.


----------



## Anathema (Aug 25, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> This is what happens when the person making the decisions has dementia


NO. This is what happens when idiotic Americans decide to relocate themselves and their families to a GOD DAMN WAR ZONE!!!!!! 

These people do t deserve to be saved. NO extraordinary measures should be taken to save them. They should have had their own Emergency Escape Plan.


----------



## Mac1958 (Aug 25, 2021)

occupied said:


> Who the hell are these "Americans"? Do you know? They have had ample time to wrap up whatever they are doing so why are they dragging their feet?


Aw, let the Trumpsters have their fun.   They're in great spirits and hoping for the worst. 

At least it takes their minds off the Arizona COVID audit for a bit.


----------



## occupied (Aug 25, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Aw, let the Trumpsters have their fun.   They're in great spirits and hoping for the worst.
> 
> At least it takes their minds off the Arizona COVID audit for a bit.


This is a question no one seems interested in answering. If it's a bunch of business types and their private security goons I don't care that much.


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 25, 2021)

occupied said:


> This is a question no one seems interested in answering. If it's a bunch of business types and their private security goons I don't care that much.



You don't care regardless of who it is, because you're a Nazi.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 25, 2021)

occupied said:


> Who the hell are these "Americans"? Do you know? They have had ample time to wrap up whatever they are doing so why are they dragging their feet?


Here's why they're "dragging their feet". Any more questions ?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 25, 2021)

Anathema said:


> NO. This is what happens when idiotic Americans decide to relocate themselves and their families to a GOD DAMN WAR ZONE!!!!!!
> 
> These people do t deserve to be saved. NO extraordinary measures should be taken to save them. They should have had their own Emergency Escape Plan.


I think Biden should be trying to save those Americans, and he is a hopeless waste, but there also is truth to what you say.


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 25, 2021)

occupied said:


> This is a question no one seems interested in answering. If it's a bunch of business types and their private security goons I don't care that much.



How about school children from California?  You don't care, right?









						Dozens of California students, parents stranded in Afghanistan after summer trip abroad
					

Dozens of California students and parents are stranded in Afghanistan after taking a summer trip to the country.More than 20 students and 16 parents from the Cajon Valley Union Schoo…




					thehill.com


----------



## occupied (Aug 25, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> You don't care regardless of who it is, because you're a Nazi.


I don't care because enough people have died for the sake of someone else's profit. Since I can't think of any other reason for an American to be there at this late date I have to wonder why anyone thinks we should be worrying about them to the point of maybe putting more soldiers in harm's way for their sake.


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 25, 2021)

occupied said:


> I don't care because enough people have died for the sake of someone else's profit. Since I can't think of any other reason for an American to be there at this late date I have to wonder why anyone thinks we should be worrying about them to the point of maybe putting more soldiers in harm's way for their sake.



How about the school kids?  You think they should be murdered by the Taliban?









						Dozens of California students, parents stranded in Afghanistan after summer trip abroad
					

Dozens of California students and parents are stranded in Afghanistan after taking a summer trip to the country.More than 20 students and 16 parents from the Cajon Valley Union Schoo…




					thehill.com


----------



## occupied (Aug 25, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> How about the school kids?  You think they should be murdered by the Taliban?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok well there's some information at least. Somehow I do not think the "thousands" of Americans are school kids on a field trip.


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 25, 2021)

occupied said:


> Ok well there's some information at least. Somehow I do not think the "thousands" of Americans are school kids on a field trip.



You didn't answer the question. Do you think they should be murdered by the Taliban?  You said "I have to wonder why anyone thinks we should be worrying about them".


----------



## occupied (Aug 25, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> You didn't answer the question. Do you think they should be murdered by the Taliban?  You said "I have to wonder why anyone thinks we should be worrying about them".


I started out asking who all these Americans are and why we should be worried about them. You accounted for 30 or so who need help. You have a long way to go.


----------



## Rogue AI (Aug 25, 2021)

This administration needs to clarify the numbers because they are all over the board. DoD numbers are nowhere near what State is putting out. Sounds like they are utterly clueless.


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 25, 2021)

occupied said:


> I started out asking who all these Americans are and why we should be worried about them. You accounted for 30 or so who need help. You have a long way to go.



So now you will consent to rescue the 30 or so kids from torture and murder at the hands of the Taliban, but you still want the other 4,970 to die.  Got it.


----------



## Meathead (Aug 25, 2021)

Rogue AI said:


> This administration needs to clarify the numbers because they are all over the board. DoD numbers are nowhere near what State is putting out. Sounds like they are utterly clueless.


Look at the Commander-in-Chief.


----------



## occupied (Aug 25, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> So now you will consent to rescue the 30 or so kids from torture and murder at the hands of the Taliban, but you still want the other 4,970 to die.  Got it.


I don't want anyone to die but there has been practically no explanation why all these people are still there when the withdrawal has been in the works for quite some time now.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 25, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Aw, let the Trumpsters have their fun.   They're in great spirits and hoping for the worst.
> 
> At least it takes their minds off the Arizona COVID audit for a bit.


I'm hoping all Americans get home, but even Adam schiff doesn't think it will happen.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 25, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> I'm hoping all Americans get home, but even Adam schiff doesn't think it will happen.


I don’t think all Americans are interested in coming back. 

Keep in mind it seems like a massive chunk of these people are dual US and Afghan citizens.


----------



## Esdraelon (Aug 25, 2021)

occupied said:


> Who the hell are these "Americans"? Do you know? They have had ample time to wrap up whatever they are doing so why are they dragging their feet?


You'll be here in a couple of weeks BLAMING those who are being tortured or beheaded.  Is there ANYTHING you won't say or do to support your "team" in DC?  
The Taliban have cut off access to the airport for Afghans.  They're saying "we need them to run our country".


----------



## ClaireH (Aug 25, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> This is what happens when the person making the decisions has dementia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another USMB poster stated yesterday in another thread that this Friday would likely be the start day of the US military pull out because it takes them a certain amount of time to do so, and they won’t be able to wait until the last day to get out. Anyone know if that’s accurate? Sounds reasonable to me. If so, less time.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 25, 2021)

Rogue AI said:


> This administration needs to clarify the numbers because they are all over the board. DoD numbers are nowhere near what State is putting out. Sounds like they are utterly clueless.


No one really knows how many Americans are in Afghanistan. We don’t track people’s every movement.


----------



## Likkmee (Aug 25, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> This is what happens when the person making the decisions has dementia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK what happens when meatheads with jinglez say"yes sir ?"
Therein lies your answer


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 25, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> No one really knows how many Americans are in Afghanistan. We don’t track people’s every movement.



Wow, you never held a passport or left the country, huh?

LOL


----------



## Flash (Aug 25, 2021)

The filthy Biden administration will spin it as "they didn't want to come back when they had the chance".

That is how dishonest they are.


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 25, 2021)

Flash said:


> The filthy Biden administration will spin it as "they didn't want to come back when they had the chance".
> 
> That is how dishonest they are.



And the rubes will lick it up.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 25, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Wow, you never held a passport or left the country, huh?
> 
> LOL


Many times. 

Your passport is not a tracking device.


----------



## yidnar (Aug 25, 2021)

unfortunately and judging by the posts of vile leftists blaming the people that may be left behind and killed by the Taliban instead of placing any blame whatsoever on the Biden admin for not getting people and equipment out before withdrawing just goes to show the futility of trying to talk reason to the left ! one must not be surprised by their apathy when it comes to the possible murder of thousands of Americans and Afghan allies when said leftists have no problem with supporting funding and applauding the deaths of over 50 million of the innocent unborn ! and there is also no reasoning with people that believe gender is a choice and burning the US flag is patriotic .... and thats just a few examples of the lefts insanity .


----------



## struth (Aug 25, 2021)

Xiden and the Dembots simply don't care about the Americans left hostage to the Taliban....hostage, well actually prisoner.   Xiden won't do anything to get them back and try to push their existence under the rug in hopes their politics and party aren't damaged by this massive disaster...


----------



## occupied (Aug 25, 2021)

ESDRAELON said:


> You'll be here in a couple of weeks BLAMING those who are being tortured or beheaded.  Is there ANYTHING you won't say or do to support your "team" in DC?
> The Taliban have cut off access to the airport for Afghans.  They're saying "we need them to run our country".


It's a terrible situation. When you are faced with a tragedy where you can't help everybody you help who you can. Who these Americans are and why they are still there are still unanswered questions. I care a lot more about regular people there than I do for a bunch of spooks, mercs and war profiteers who did everything they could to drag out the war.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 25, 2021)

yidnar said:


> unfortunately and judging by the posts of vile leftists blaming the people that may be left behind and killed by the Taliban instead of placing any blame whatsoever on the Biden admin for not getting people and equipment out before withdrawing just goes to show the futility of trying to talk reason to the left ! one must not be surprised by their apathy when it comes to the possible murder of thousands of Americans and Afghan allies when said leftists have no problem with supporting funding and applauding the deaths of over 50 million of the innocent unborn ! and there is also no reasoning with people that believe gender is a choice and burning the US flag is patriotic .... and thats just a few examples of the lefts insanity .


You realize that Trump basically shut down the program to bring in Afghan allies and drastically reduced any refugee programs, right?

You guys whining about leaving behind allies is pure hypocrisy.


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 25, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Many times.
> 
> Your passport is not a tracking device.



How can you be intelligent enough to complete a passport application, but still be too fucking dumb to understand your passport is recorded every time you enter and exit a country?  Who filled out the application for you?


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 25, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> This is what happens when the person making the decisions has dementia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FAKE NEWS!
BUT THE WISH OF AMERICA-HATING SCUM LIKE YOU!


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 25, 2021)

edthecynic said:


> FAKE NEWS!
> BUT THE WISH OF AMERICA-HATING SCUM LIKE YOU!



The numbers came from the White House, dipshit.

Wait, maybe you're on to something...


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 25, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> How can you be intelligent enough to complete a passport application, but still be too fucking dumb to understand your passport is recorded every time you enter and exit a country?  Who filled out the application for you?


Who records it?

The country your entering. Not the US.


----------



## marvin martian (Aug 25, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Who records it?
> 
> The country your entering. Not the US.



Please tell me you aren't really this dumb.


----------



## Adrenochrome Junkie (Aug 25, 2021)

It’s funny reading the DemonRats response to these threads. 

They’re so sick and evil

1/2 are most definitely Devil Worshipers


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Thousands of Americans are dead meat, DOOMED


Again the fervent wish of Taliban-loving America-hating Right-wing SCUM!


----------



## yidnar (Aug 25, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> You realize that Trump basically shut down the program to bring in Afghan allies and drastically reduced any refugee programs, right?
> 
> You guys whining about leaving behind allies is pure hypocrisy.


Afghanistan wasnt being over run by the Taliban when Trump drew down ! and Biden ignored the contingency plans set in place by the previous admin to get people and equipment out first if things started going south ... that is an undisputed fact .


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 25, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Please tell me you aren't really this dumb.


The government doesn’t track the movements of its people en masse. 

You must have us confused with some authoritarian government. 

The Afghan government might have a better idea of who is here, but they’re not really returning press questions.


----------



## colfax_m (Aug 25, 2021)

yidnar said:


> Afghanistan wasnt being over run by the Taliban when Trump drew down ! and Biden ignored the contingency plans set in place by the previous admin to get people and equipment out first if things started going south ... that is an undisputed fact .


The Taliban has been capturing territory for years. You probably don’t know this because most people have ignored Afghanistan until now.

But nothing that you said had anything to do with the fact that the Trump administration refused to accept our allies from Afghanistan.


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 25, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Heard of the Taliban?


Do you mean the Taliban worshiped by the GQP?
Dana Rohrabacher(R-CA) lobbied shamelessly for the Taliban. A November/December 1996 article in _Washington Report on Middle East Affairs_ reported, "The potential rise of power of the Taliban does not alarm Rohrabacher" because the congressman believes the "Taliban could provide stability in an area where chaos was creating a real threat to the U.S." Later in the article, Rohrabacher claimed that: 
*•Taliban leaders are "not terrorists or revolutionaries." 
•Media reports documenting the Taliban’s harsh, radical beliefs were "nonsense."
•The Taliban would develop a "disciplined, moral society" that did not harbor terrorists.
•The Taliban posed no threat to the U.S.*
Although he continues to describe himself as an expert on Afghan history and politics, Rohrabacher was obviously dead wrong on all counts.


----------



## occupied (Aug 25, 2021)

yidnar said:


> Afghanistan wasnt being over run by the Taliban when Trump drew down ! and Biden ignored the contingency plans set in place by the previous admin to get people and equipment out first if things started going south ... that is an undisputed fact .


The Taliban was always there. It's not like they invaded from another country. They have had twenty years to plan for our withdrawal. We had a year at best. We counted on the (former) Afghan government to cover our retreat but they were the first to jump on the lifeboat. I despise those spineless cowards more than anyone involved.


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 25, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> The numbers came from the White House, dipshit.
> 
> Wait, maybe you're on to something...


No they didn't, they came out of your America-hating LYING ass.
The WH says there are only 1,500 Americans left there and only 500 of them say they want to leave.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 25, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> This is what happens when the person making the decisions has dementia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no way of knowing how many Americans remain in Afghanistan.  The State Dept sent emails and texts to Americans that may have been in Afghanistan warning them of the need to leave 4 weeks ago.  How many left by air or land via Pakistan is unknown.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 25, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Who records it?
> 
> The country your entering. Not the US.


Most countries do not track those who leave the country. That information is held by the airlines for air travel.   I doubt the Afghan government keep any records on those leaving by road to Pakistan or Iran or by air.  There are hundreds if not thousands of Americans who are permanent residents of Afghanistan.  Some will leave but some will not.


----------



## Nostra (Aug 25, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> You realize that Trump basically shut down the program to bring in Afghan allies and drastically reduced any refugee programs, right?
> 
> You guys whining about leaving behind allies is pure hypocrisy.


Trump didn’t pull out troops before civilians, Dumbass.

Your Messiah did.


----------



## skye (Aug 25, 2021)

GOD help those  poor Americans left behind in Afghanistan, because this fraudulent criminal Biden Administration  sure is  not  going to.


----------



## Nostra (Aug 25, 2021)

edthecynic said:


> Do you mean the Taliban worshiped by the GQP?
> Dana Rohrabacher(R-CA) lobbied shamelessly for the Taliban. A November/December 1996 article in _Washington Report on Middle East Affairs_ reported, "The potential rise of power of the Taliban does not alarm Rohrabacher" because the congressman believes the "Taliban could provide stability in an area where chaos was creating a real threat to the U.S." Later in the article, Rohrabacher claimed that:
> *•Taliban leaders are "not terrorists or revolutionaries."
> •Media reports documenting the Taliban’s harsh, radical beliefs were "nonsense."
> ...


This isn’t 1996, Halfwit.  And you quoted one guy.

Try to keep up.


----------



## Nostra (Aug 25, 2021)

edthecynic said:


> No they didn't, they came out of your America-hating LYING ass.
> The WH says there are only 1,500 Americans left there and only 500 of them say they want to leave.


Link?


----------



## sartre play (Aug 25, 2021)

Have lots of questions, Why have these Americans waited till now to get out. when they knew last may that we were leaving??? All those people at the airport cant have been working for our government can they? Do we need more people who's values do not reflect either political party's on how to treat Women or children.


----------



## sartre play (Aug 25, 2021)

News just on TV counts 5000 Americans left, with a 6 days to go. Other reports America, private American citizens, France & British taking people out from different locations. Bottom line once again a political football, with much more interest in trashing Biden than wanting to save Afghanistan's. This is always the result  of war, a garneted mess.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 25, 2021)

sartre play said:


> Have lots of questions, Why have these Americans waited till now to get out. when they knew last may that we were leaving??? All those people at the airport cant have been working for our government can they? Do we need more people who's values do not reflect either political party's on how to treat Women or children.


The State Department calculated that 6,000 Americans wanted to leave the country at the outset of the Aug. 14 evacuation and *4,500* of them have been airlifted thus far, 8/25.  How many plan to stay and how many have have already left via other means?
Keep in mind many of these people are permanent residents and do not plan to leave.  Some were probably there when the Taliban was in power before 2001.   

https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2021/08/25/afghanistan-kabul-taliban-live-updates/


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 25, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I don’t think all Americans are interested in coming back.
> 
> Keep in mind it seems like a massive chunk of these people are dual US and Afghan citizens.


Lol, if you are anything close to being an American in Afghanistan on September 1st. You will be a hostage or beheaded.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 25, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> No one really knows how many Americans are in Afghanistan. We don’t track people’s every movement.


Through passports, yes we do.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 25, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Who records it?
> 
> The country your entering. Not the US.


I bet your little ass, that if you leave the United States and if they want you. They will get you. Lol, the Biden administration doesn't care about them. Neither does the media, so he will get away with it. If Trump was president he would be tried for treason for doing the same.


----------



## yidnar (Aug 25, 2021)

edthecynic said:


> No they didn't, they came out of your America-hating LYING ass.
> The WH says there are only 1,500 Americans left there and only 500 of them say they want to leave.


America hating ????? coming from a communist that blames Americans that may be killed for not getting out of Afghanistan earlier ...


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 25, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> This is what happens when the person making the decisions has dementia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These people were told to leave back in March, April, May, June, July yet stayed why is that now everyone's problem, what happened to personal responsibility?


----------



## Nostra (Aug 25, 2021)

Flopper said:


> The State Department calculated that 6,000 Americans wanted to leave the country at the outset of the Aug. 14 evacuation and *4,500* of them have been airlifted thus far, 8/25.  How many plan to stay and how many have have already left via other means?
> Keep in mind many of these people are permanent residents and do not plan to leave.  Some were probably there when the Taliban was in power before 2001.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2021/08/25/afghanistan-kabul-taliban-live-updates/


Are you really so stupid you believe a word Blinken says?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 25, 2021)

occupied said:


> This is a question no one seems interested in answering. If it's a bunch of business types and their private security goons I don't care that much.



Pretend Trump was POTUS.  Now do you care about those left behind?


----------



## Nostra (Aug 25, 2021)

Flopper said:


> The State Department calculated that 6,000 Americans wanted to leave the country at the outset of the Aug. 14 evacuation and *4,500* of them have been airlifted thus far, 8/25.  How many plan to stay and how many have have already left via other means?
> Keep in mind many of these people are permanent residents and do not plan to leave.  Some were probably there when the Taliban was in power before 2001.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2021/08/25/afghanistan-kabul-taliban-live-updates/


Hey Flopper tell is how the State Dept “calculated” the thoughts of people they can’t find, can’t talk to, and can’t count.


----------



## Nostra (Aug 25, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> These people were told to leave back in March, April, May, June, July yet stayed why is that now everyone's problem, what happened to personal responsibility?


Links?


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 25, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Links?











						U.S. involvement in Afghanistan "doesn't end" on August 31, acting ambassador says
					

Ross Wilson, the top American diplomat in Afghanistan, said the U.S. involvement in the country "doesn't end" when the military withdraws at the end of the month. Watch Norah O'Donnell's exclusive interview with the acting ambassador.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Nostra (Aug 25, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> U.S. involvement in Afghanistan "doesn't end" on August 31, acting ambassador says
> 
> 
> Ross Wilson, the top American diplomat in Afghanistan, said the U.S. involvement in the country "doesn't end" when the military withdraws at the end of the month. Watch Norah O'Donnell's exclusive interview with the acting ambassador.
> ...


Try again.


----------



## occupied (Aug 25, 2021)

ColonelAngus said:


> Pretend Trump was POTUS.  Now do you care about those left behind?


War profiteers are the scum of the earth no matter who is president. If that's who is dragging their feet or even deciding to stay you will not find a lot of sympathy for their plight.


----------



## Clipper (Aug 25, 2021)

BluesLegend said:


> And it appears the Biden administration has become paralyzed by the crisis. They are hiding out, not taking questions, taking days to even return calls to NATO allies.


Hiding out? Biden addressed the issue yesterday, Blinken gave a briefing today & so did Psaki.

Here on planet Earth.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 25, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> Lol, if you are anything close to being an American in Afghanistan on September 1st. You will be a hostage or beheaded.


Not likely.  There were Americans living in Afghanistan after the Taliban came to power and some are probably still there. However, it is likely that the Taliban will apprehend what they will call American spies and use them as a bargaining chip to get access to the Afghan government funds in the US banks or something else they want.


----------



## Clipper (Aug 25, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> You're the reason Biden is going to get away with condemning 5,000 of us to torture and murder at the hands of his Taliban pals.


What Taliban? The ones your orange ape hero praised right up until a week ago?  The ones that he claimed were going to destroy El Queida? That Taliban?


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 25, 2021)

Joe will be dragged from the White House after the terrorists, God forbid, starts beheading Americans in the streets....

I hope they remember to include Austin, Miller, McKenzie, Psaki, Pelosi, and Harris...


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 25, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> How about school children from California?  You don't care, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont beg the POS to care about American lives. Hes another fucking anti-American traitor.


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 25, 2021)

Nostra said:


> This isn’t 1996, Halfwit.  And you quoted one guy.
> 
> Try to keep up.


Tramp, Tramp Jr, and Gaetz have praised the Taliban recently showing that the GQP have loved their terrorist Taliban fellow travelers for more than 25 years.

Do try to keep up.


----------



## Clipper (Aug 25, 2021)

yidnar said:


> unfortunately and judging by the posts of vile leftists blaming the people that may be left behind and killed by the Taliban instead of placing any blame whatsoever on the Biden admin for not getting people and equipment out before withdrawing just goes to show the futility of trying to talk reason to the left ! one must not be surprised by their apathy when it comes to the possible murder of thousands of Americans and Afghan allies when said leftists have no problem with supporting funding and applauding the deaths of over 50 million of the innocent unborn ! and there is also no reasoning with people that believe gender is a choice and burning the US flag is patriotic .... and thats just a few examples of the lefts insanity .


Comparing abortion with the pullout. I didn't think it would take long for one of you right wing hypocrits to compare the two. 

You'll be the first to picket the house of any Afghani who moves into your little Peyton Place neighborhood.


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 25, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Link?





			https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/2021/08/25/afghanistan-kabul-taliban-live-updates/
		

Secretary of State Antony Blinken said Wednesday that there could be as many as 1,500 Americans in Afghanistan still seeking to leave as U.S. officials continue to move personnel out of the country ahead of an Aug. 31 deadline. About 6,000 Americans have been evacuated from the country since Aug. 14, he said.

U.S. diplomats have been in touch with about 500 Americans still seeking to leave Afghanistan, and were “aggressively reaching out” to 1,000 more_,_ “multiple times a day through multiple channels,” Blinken said.
In a leaked recording, administration officials told congressional staff members Wednesday that *some Americans have told the State Department that they do not plan to evacuate from Afghanistan unless they can bring Afghan family members with them* — a demand that may challenge the Biden administration’s airlift mission.


----------



## Clipper (Aug 25, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Trump didn’t pull out troops before civilians, Dumbass.
> 
> Your Messiah did.


Trump & his pal Steven Miller put a stop to VISA applications of 4000 Afghani citizens who assisted our military, etc.

We know your not too bright but at lesst try to keep up.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 25, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Hey Flopper tell is how the State Dept “calculated” the thoughts of people they can’t find, can’t talk to, and can’t count.


It would seem likely that they would count the number on their contact list they have been using over the last few months to communicate with non-goverment employees who are US citizens in Afghanistan.  However the US government does not have a complete list of all US  citizens in Afghanistan as that is not possible.


----------



## Nostra (Aug 25, 2021)

edthecynic said:


> Tramp, Tramp Jr, and Gaetz have praised the Taliban recently showing that the GQP have loved their terrorist Taliban fellow travelers for more than 25 years.
> 
> Do try to keep up.


Links?


----------



## Nostra (Aug 25, 2021)

Flopper said:


> It would seem likely that they would count the number on their contact list they have been using over the last few months to communicate with non-goverment employees who are US citizens in Afghanistan.  However the US government does not have a complete list of all US  citizens in Afghanistan as that is not possible.


Ok, so you admit you were talking out of your ass.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 25, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Ok, so you admit you were talking out of your ass.


The contact list is solid, the rest is just guesses or estimates by both sides.


----------



## AntonToo (Aug 25, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> If roughly 350 Americans continue to depart daily over the next week, the U.S. still will not successfully evacuate all American citizens.








Why the hell would you assume that given that most Americans in Afghanistan ARE RIGHT THERE BY THE AIRPORT?

There are 6000 American Troops that will leave within last 48 hours


----------



## AntonToo (Aug 25, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Thousands of Americans are dead meat



Quoted to be made fun of later.


----------



## AntonToo (Aug 25, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> The numbers came from the White House, dipshit.
> 
> Wait, maybe you're on to something...


Wrong, wrong again -  WH number on civilian Americans still in the country is at 1500









						U.S. still working to contact most of the estimated 1,500 American citizens left in Afghanistan
					

Secretary of State Blinken said the U.S. has been in direct contact with 500 Americans in Afghanistan in the last 24 hours but is unable to reach 1,000 others.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 25, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> This is what happens when the person making the decisions has dementia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't be a dipshit. They'll keep on taking them out until they are all out. The Taliban will not stop them. They know the score if they do. Have you not noticed how reconciliatory the Taliban are compared to 20 years ago. I'm sure once the Yanks are gone, it'll be same old same old. But they won't touch US citizens. They know what happens if they do. So do you.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 25, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> How about school children from California?  You don't care, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! They too a 'summer trip to the country'. I could think of better destinations...


----------



## Flopper (Aug 25, 2021)

antontoo said:


> Why the hell would you assume that given that most Americans in Afghanistan ARE RIGHT THERE BY THE AIRPORT?
> 
> There are 6000 American Troops that will leave within last 48 hours


350 day was reported over 5 days ago. Over the last weekend the number of flights have increase substantially.  11,000 had departed from Kabul in a 36-hour period this weekend.  That's 7300 a day. The number of Americans per day depends how many show up at the airport. If they choose not leave, there's not much the administration can do.  The Talban are passing anyone with a US passport.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Aug 25, 2021)

This is like taking school kids on a summer visit to Iwo Jima during WWII.
Of course we cannot let them rot in Afghanistan but what _genius_ planned this excursion?

I can't think of anything more hare-brained.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Aug 25, 2021)

Flopper said:


> 350 day was reported over 5 days ago. Over the last weekend the number of flights have increase substantially. 11,000 had departed from Kabul in a 36-hour period this weekend. That's 7300 a day. The number of Americans per day depends how many show up at the airport. If they choose not leave, there's not much the administration can do. The Talban are passing anyone with a US passport.


You can send all the aircraft to Kabul you want. It does no good if the Taliban blocks entrance to
those planes. That's where we are now.


----------



## Clipper (Aug 25, 2021)

jknowgood said:


> Lol, if you are anything close to being an American in Afghanistan on September 1st. You will be a hostage or beheaded.


But, but Trump said the Taliban wanted to end the violence.

Sorry for rubbing your nose in another one of moron Trump's empty headed fantasies.


----------



## AntonToo (Aug 26, 2021)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> You can send all the aircraft to Kabul you want. It does no good if the Taliban blocks entrance to
> those planes. That's where we are now.



Did you actually read what you are replying to? Taliban is not holding up US passport holders.


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 26, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Links?


You are easily the most ignorant and uninformed poster on this board









						Trump and some Republicans are praising the Taliban to criticize Biden despite years of chest-thumping over jihadist terrorism
					

Trump called the Taliban "smart" and said it had "good fighters," while Rep. Gaetz said it was more legitimate than the Biden administration.




					www.businessinsider.com
				



During an appearance on Fox News host Sean Hannity's show Tuesday night, Trump falsely claimed the Taliban has been around for "a thousand years" (the organization was founded in 1994), and lauded the group as being "smart" and having "good fighters."

Hours earlier, Trump's son Donald Trump Jr. took to Twitter to voice his support for the jihadist group's false claim that civil rights issues in Afghanistan under Taliban rule are comparable to the free speech debate in the US.

Florida Rep. Matt Gaetz also took to Twitter Wednesday to say that the "Taliban and Trump should both be on Twitter."

He went on to say that the brutal terrorist group is "more legitimate than the last government in Afghanistan or the current government here."


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 26, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> How about school children from California?  You don't care, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The parents should be arrested upon returning to the United States. The children should probably be sterilized for the benefit of the human race.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 26, 2021)

Clipper said:


> But, but Trump said the Taliban wanted to end the violence.
> 
> Sorry for rubbing your nose in another one of moron Trump's empty headed fantasies.


Biden also said that the Afghanistan army could hold the Taliban.


----------



## Clipper (Aug 26, 2021)

edthecynic said:


> You are easily the most ignorant and uninformed poster on this board
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No response from the USMB Bozo Base?


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> Who the hell are these "Americans"? Do you know? They have had ample time to wrap up whatever they are doing so why are they dragging their feet?


Here are some the press secretary was asked specifically about and she played dumb..









						24 California students, 16 parents stranded in Afghanistan after summer vacations
					

A total of 40 students and parents from California are currently stranded in Afghanistan after traveling to the country over the summer, according to a school district and local reports.




					www.google.com


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 26, 2021)

Adrenochrome Junkie said:


> It’s funny reading the DemonRats response to these threads.
> 
> They’re so sick and evil
> 
> 1/2 are most definitely Devil Worshipers


Socks and trolls.. trying to be controversial  to up post count.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> This is what happens when the person making the decisions has dementia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I heard an estimate of approx. 7.000 left behind by an ex-CIA analyst.
Whatever, what's a few thousand more at this point?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 26, 2021)

edthecynic said:


> Again the fervent wish of Taliban-loving America-hating Right-wing SCUM!


Of course, it's not anybody's "wish", but if it ever were to be construed as that, it would be the Bidens who are closest to it.  They are who are letting it happen, nd don't seem t be too concerned. Blood on THEIR hands.  

When asked by a reporter about the thousands of stranded Americans, Biden smirked, and his answer was so bad, his colleagues cut his microphone off.
Now go wash your mouth out with soap, brain


----------



## protectionist (Aug 26, 2021)

edthecynic said:


> Do you mean the Taliban worshiped by the GQP?
> Dana Rohrabacher(R-CA) lobbied shamelessly for the Taliban. A November/December 1996 article in _Washington Report on Middle East Affairs_ reported, "The potential rise of power of the Taliban does not alarm Rohrabacher" because the congressman believes the "Taliban could provide stability in an area where chaos was creating a real threat to the U.S." Later in the article, Rohrabacher claimed that:
> *•Taliban leaders are "not terrorists or revolutionaries."
> •Media reports documenting the Taliban’s harsh, radical beliefs were "nonsense."
> ...


Things that happened 25 years ago cannot be exactly correlated with current events.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> The Taliban was always there. It's not like they invaded from another country. They have had twenty years to plan for our withdrawal. We had a year at best. We counted on the (former) Afghan government to cover our retreat but they were the first to jump on the lifeboat. I despise those spineless cowards more than anyone involved.


Cart before the horse. Afghan soldiers fought and died bravely for years. It was when weak-kneed, spinelesss Biden pulled out the US troops (without even notifying the Afghans). that they then jumped ship.

Blame Biden, not the Afghans.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 26, 2021)

edthecynic said:


> No they didn't, they came out of your America-hating LYING ass.
> The WH says there are only 1,500 Americans left there and only 500 of them say they want to leave.


And you believe what the White House says ?  Gag!!


----------



## protectionist (Aug 26, 2021)

Flopper said:


> There is no way of knowing how many Americans remain in Afghanistan.  The State Dept sent emails and texts to Americans that may have been in Afghanistan warning them of the need to leave 4 weeks ago.  How many left by air or land via Pakistan is unknown.


If ANY have left.  I have yet to see a video or photo of evacuees who look like they are Americans.  Look a t the pictures yourselves. See any baseball caps >Any blue jeans >
Any blond hair ? Any black people ? Any Americans ? Even ONE ?

Could be Biden has evacuated ZERO Americans, and many of the undocumented Afghans could be terrorists.  Coming to a street and a WalMart near you.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 26, 2021)

Lets see Biden show a list of names and faces of all these alleged "Americans" having been evacuated.  I haven't seen that up to now.  We don't know if ANY Americans have gotten out.


----------



## Clipper (Aug 26, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> I heard an estimate of approx. 7.000 left behind by an ex-CIA analyst.
> Wh



Yea, let's also ask Dotard why he's kissing the Taliban's ass.


protectionist said:


> Cart before the horse. Afghan soldiers fought and died bravely for years. It was when weak-kneed, spinelesss Biden pulled out the US troops (without even notifying the Afghans). that they then jumped ship.
> 
> Blame Biden, not the Afghans.


Dotard negotiated with the Taliban without even involving the Afghan government. Cut them off at the knees. Blame Trump, who surrendered to his Taliban buddies who he bragged about a few days ago.


----------



## Clipper (Aug 26, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Lets see Biden show a list of names and faces of all these alleged "Americans" having been evacuated.  I haven't seen that up to now.  We don't know if ANY Americans have gotten out.


How long before you Trump ass kissers refer to U.S. citizens evacuated as "crisis actors"?

Btw, those students who are stranded over there were warned by our State Dept. not to go to Afghanistan & were told weeks ago to get out. But noooo, they went anyway & their idiot parents let them. So now, our service men & wowen have to risk their lives to go find them. 

This is what happens when stupid people ignore warnings from experts. It's now the American way.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2021)

Clipper said:


> Yea, let's also ask Dotard why he's kissing the Taliban's ass.
> 
> Dotard negotiated with the Taliban without even involving the Afghan government. Cut them off at the knees. Blame Trump, who surrendered to his Taliban buddies who he bragged about a few days ago.



Bi-Dung had 8 months to strategize. 
Joe and the Dimm's own this slaughterhouse!!


----------



## occupied (Aug 26, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Cart before the horse. Afghan soldiers fought and died bravely for years. It was when weak-kneed, spinelesss Biden pulled out the US troops (without even notifying the Afghans). that they then jumped ship.
> 
> Blame Biden, not the Afghans.


Nope. Somewhere along the line someone was sure the Afghan government and military would stand up for us but they folded like a dollar store lawn chair. If Afghan soldiers fought bravely it was only because they knew we had their back. They dishonored the sacrifices of their comrades in arms buy giving up almost without a fight. They died for nothing.


----------



## Burgermeister (Aug 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> I don't care because enough people have died for the sake of someone else's profit. Since I can't think of any other reason for an American to be there at this late date I have to wonder why anyone thinks we should be worrying about them to the point of maybe putting more soldiers in harm's way for their sake.


If the warnings had been along the lines of, "When we leave we will take our military out first and give control of the country to the Taliban and any remaining Americans will be at their mercies.", you be your ass everyone would have been out by now, except for the people who thought that warning was just a far fetched joke.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> Nope. Somewhere along the line someone was sure the Afghan government and military would stand up for us but they folded like a dollar store lawn chair. If Afghan soldiers fought bravely it was only because they knew we had their back. They dishonored the sacrifices of their comrades in arms buy giving up almost without a fight. They died for nothing.



We closed Bagram on July 2nd pulling their air support. President Sippy Cup knew this was coming!
I still wanna know who or whom advised Joe to close Bagram. This is the million dollar question whose answers will reveal incompetence and/or the traitors within American leadership!!!


----------



## candycorn (Aug 26, 2021)

False...


----------



## Nostra (Aug 26, 2021)

antontoo said:


> Quoted to be made fun of later.


Quoted to throw in your face later, Scumbag.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2021)

candycorn said:


> False...



In a previous life, you would have gladly eaten a bullet in Hitler's bunker when all was lost.


----------



## Nostra (Aug 26, 2021)

edthecynic said:


> You are easily the most ignorant and uninformed poster on this board
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not praise, dumbass.  They are good fighters.  Why not post the entire transcript?  Because you would look like the idiot you are for trying to cherry pick on thing.

Let's see the entire transcript of the interview.

GO!


----------



## Clipper (Aug 26, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> We closed Bagram on July 2nd pulling their air support. President Sippy Cup knew this was coming!
> I still wanna know who or whom advised Joe to close Bagram. This is the million dollar question whose answers will reveal incompetence and/or the traitors within American leadership!!!


You want Bagram back? Fine. It would take thousands of U.S. paratroopers & a massive military effort to do it, costing countless American lives.

Get real & stop listening to clueless GOP dickwads like Little Marco & other armchair jerkoff quarterbacks who have a political axe to grind instead of supporting our POTUS in a time of crisis.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2021)

Clipper said:


> You want Bagram back? Fine. It would take thousands of U.S. paratroopers & a massive military effort to do it, costing countless American lives.
> 
> Get real & stop listening to clueless GOP dickwads like Little Marco & other armchair jerkoff quarterbacks who have a political axe to grind instead of supporting our POTUS in a time of crisis.



My point being that we should never have let Bagram go on July 2nd, you stupid toad!


----------



## Clipper (Aug 26, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> My point being that we should never have let Bagram go on July 2nd, you stupid toad!


We left Bagram because our military assets to support it are thousands of miles away including our Navy, retard. And it's surrounded by mountains, you stupid low I.Q. asswipe.

Keep listening to child actors like Little Marco.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2021)

Clipper said:


> We left Bagram because our military assets to support it are thousands of miles away including our Navy, retard. And it's surrounded my mountains, you stupid low I.Q. asswipe.



You're grasping now. Just like Bi-Dung.
It's your turn, obviously, to change his adult diaper.


----------



## Clipper (Aug 26, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> You're grasping now. Just like Bi-Dung.
> It's your turn, obviously, to change his adult diaper.


Can't debate without a 3rd grade response, right genius?

Now go play.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 26, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> This is what happens when the person making the decisions has dementia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, when the President of the United States has dementia, as Donald Trump is clearly suffering from, he should not be negotiating or signing peace accords with terrorists like the Taliban.  

It's too bad so many Americans waited for so long to try to get out of the country.

It's too bad you're so stupid you think this is Biden's fault.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 26, 2021)

Clipper said:


> Can't debate without a 3rd grade response, right genius?
> 
> Now go play.



You're unable to get Joe's shriveled balls off of your chin.
July 2nd, when Bagram closed is not ancient history. It was part of Joe's horrendous strategy.
Keep slurping, slurper!!


----------



## Nostra (Aug 26, 2021)

Clipper said:


> We left Bagram because our military assets to support it are thousands of miles away including our Navy, retard. And it's surrounded by mountains, you stupid low I.Q. asswipe.
> 
> Keep listening to child actors like Little Marco.


Do you know what an airbase is?  Do you know what goes in and out of an airbase?


----------



## Nostra (Aug 26, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Yes, when the President of the United States has dementia, as Donald Trump is clearly suffering from, he should not be negotiating or signing peace accords with terrorists like the Taliban.
> 
> It's too bad so many Americans waited for so long to try to get out of the country.
> 
> It's too bad you're so stupid you think this is Biden's fault.


*Yes, when the President of the United States has dementia, as Donald Trump is clearly suffering from*


Trump isn't President, you blithering idiot.

You have no clue WTF is going on in the USA, and you demonstrate it here daily.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Aug 26, 2021)

Most of them are Afghan though right? 


Just askin.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Aug 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> Who the hell are these "Americans"? Do you know? They have had ample time to wrap up whatever they are doing so why are they dragging their feet?



You’re almost as pathetic as your hero Talibans Bitch *Joe.


----------



## occupied (Aug 26, 2021)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> You’re almost as pathetic as your hero Talibans Bitch *Joe.


Aren't you wondering who these people are? Anyone still in Afghanistan are either fools or there is a lot of money at stake. Either way we have spent enough time protecting both.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Aug 26, 2021)

Adrenochrome Junkie said:


> It’s funny reading the DemonRats response to these threads.
> 
> They’re so sick and evil
> 
> 1/2 are most definitely Devil Worshipers


Yeah, they are some pretty messed up individuals. I might troll, but these cats are serious. Creepy fuckerz.


----------



## Nostra (Aug 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> Aren't you wondering who these people are? Anyone still in Afghanistan are either fools or there is a lot of money at stake. Either way we have spent enough time protecting both.


Teachers and students on a field trip.

And I'm guessing a large number of teachers there who have been teaching Afghan girls and women how to read...........a crime those girls and women will now be killed for.

But they are fools for thinking Surrender Joe would fuck this thing up beyond anyone's belief.


----------



## occupied (Aug 26, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Teachers and students on a field trip.
> 
> And I'm guessing a large number of teachers there who have been teaching Afghan girls and women how to read...........a crime those girls and women will now be killed for.
> 
> But they are fools for thinking Surrender Joe would fuck this thing up beyond anyone's belief.


You're just guessing. The field trip dumbasses will probably be ok. That only accounts for 30 or so of the "thousands" of Americans there. Usually an attempt will be made to put a human face on things like this but that has not happened for these long term residents who seem very reluctant to leave. I think they are a bunch of shady characters, war profiteers, spooks and mercs who are afraid they can't make it to the airport without being recognized by someone they screwed.


----------



## Nostra (Aug 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> You're just guessing. The field trip dumbasses will probably be ok. That only accounts for 30 or so of the "thousands" of Americans there. Ususally an attempt will be made to put a human face on things like this but that has not happened for these long term residents who seem very reluctant to leave. I think they are a bunch of shady characters, war profiteers, spooks and mercs who are afraid they can't make it to the airport without being recognized by someone they screwed.


Yep, I'm guessing just like the Surrender Joe Regime.  And what makes you think the Taliban will let teachers and student out?

Who "seems reluctant to leave"?  Got any videos or audio of them calling out to say they want to stay?  There are all kinds of Americans calling out saying they are trapped.

Mercs wouldn't be relying on the airport in Kabul to get out, and they wouldn't be on the books as Americans in Afghanistan.

Bring something to back up your claim for once.


----------



## occupied (Aug 26, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Yep, I'm guessing just like the Surrender Joe Regime.  And what makes you think the Taliban will let teachers and student out?
> 
> Who "seems reluctant to leave"?  Got any videos or audio of them calling out to say they want to stay?  There are all kinds of Americans calling out saying they are trapped.
> 
> ...


As I said we are all just guessing. I find it exceptionally odd that we still don't know who these people are who's reluctance to leave has become such a dangerous situation.


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 26, 2021)

Dragonlady said:


> Yes, when the President of the United States has dementia, as Donald Trump is clearly suffering from, he should not be negotiating or signing peace accords with terrorists like the Taliban.
> 
> It's too bad so many Americans waited for so long to try to get out of the country.
> 
> It's too bad you're so stupid you think this is Biden's fault.


Progs have problems doing things like this behind the scenes. Crossing the T's and dotting the I's and doing their diligent homework is dull and not stage worthy. Of course all of the subterfuge about their domestic agendas always have an endless amount of progs behind the scenes orchestrating the Socialist Revolution.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 26, 2021)

antontoo said:


> Quoted to be made fun of later.


You'll have no way of knowing how many Americans get slaughtered by the Taliban, ISIS, Al Qaeda. Even the Bidens have admitted they don't know how many Americans are there.  I'll make fun of your post, right now.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 26, 2021)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> You can send all the aircraft to Kabul you want. It does no good if the Taliban blocks entrance to
> those planes. That's where we are now.


Almost all Americans are getting through the Taliban check points with no trouble. However, if they do not a have a US passport or they have an expired passport they are being turned away, but there are very few Americans that are not getting through.  Most of the problems at the check points are due to Afghans without the proper papers.  The Taliban is making it harder for Afghans to get out  but not Americans.  Stated they very simply, the Taliban want all Americans out of their country.








						Pentagon: Taliban stopping some Americans and credentialed Afghans from passing through checkpoints to Kabul airport
					

U.S. military officials have heard "sporadic reports” that some Americans have not been able to pass through Taliban checkpoints to get the Kabul airport to leave Afghanistan despite promises from the group to allow passage to U.S citizens, chief Pentagon spokesman John Kirby said Friday.




					www.stripes.com


----------



## Turtlesoup (Aug 26, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> This is what happens when the person making the decisions has dementia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It just got worse....Pedo Joe just gave the Taliban a list of names of our people in Afghan..all the citizens, green cards holders, our allies...all of them.   Is anyone really this stupid......for whatever reason Pedo Joe doesn't want this people back in the states









						U.S. reportedly gave Taliban the names of Americans and Afghan allies: 'Appalling and shocking'
					

U.S. reportedly gave Taliban the names of Americans and Afghan allies: 'Appalling and shocking'




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 26, 2021)

Biden and company are the disaster I fully expected.

Happy Demoquacks?


----------



## AntonToo (Aug 26, 2021)

protectionist said:


> You'll have no way of knowing how many Americans get slaughtered by the Taliban, ISIS, Al Qaeda. Even the Bidens have admitted they don't know how many Americans are there.  I'll make fun of your post, right now.



Yep, only you know....before it ever happened...but if it won't happen...you already have some bs ready to go that it's not a knowable.

Did I get your briliant scheme to keep running your mouth and not have to answer for it?


----------



## struth (Aug 26, 2021)

Rogue AI said:


> This administration needs to clarify the numbers because they are all over the board. DoD numbers are nowhere near what State is putting out. Sounds like they are utterly clueless.


they are clueless


----------



## protectionist (Aug 26, 2021)

Clipper said:


> Yea, let's also ask Dotard why he's kissing the Taliban's ass.
> 
> Dotard negotiated with the Taliban without even involving the Afghan government. Cut them off at the knees. Blame Trump, who surrendered to his Taliban buddies who he bragged about a few days ago.


But he had a withdrawl plan that would have kept Americans safe. Biden deliberately cancelled that plan, and then had no security plan of his own,  He is the Tard.

The “Contingency and Crisis Response Bureau”—designed specifically for such a scenario as we found ourselves in last weekend—was “designed to handle medical, diplomatic, and logistical support concerning Americans overseas,” and was halted by the State Department under Secretary of State Antony Blinken earlier this year.









						Biden team canceled Trump program meant for "swift and safe" evacuations of Americans from crisis zones
					

The "Contingency and Crisis Response Bureau," designed to swiftly and safely evacuate Americans from crisis zones paused by Biden's State Dept. months before Afghanistan exit; was designed to prevent another Benghazi situation




					www.lawenforcementtoday.com
				












						EXC: Joe Biden's State Dept Halted a Trump-Era 'Crisis Response' Plan Aimed at Avoiding Benghazi-Style Evacuations Just MONTHS Before Taliban Takeover.
					

Joe Biden's State Department cancelled a critical program to evacuate Americans from crisis zones just months before Kabul fell.




					thenationalpulse.com


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Aug 26, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Almost all Americans are getting through the Taliban check points with no trouble. However, if they do not a have a US passport or they have an expired passport they are being turned away, but there are very few Americans that are not getting through.  Most of the problems at the check points are due to Afghans without the proper papers.  The Taliban is making it harder for Afghans to get out  but not Americans.  Stated they very simply, the Taliban want all Americans out of their country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? Does Lloyd Austin, Biden's Secretary of Defense, know that?








						Austin contradicts Biden, says Americans have been ‘beaten’ by the Taliban
					

The President said Friday that the U.S. was not aware of Americans having trouble getting to the airport in Kabul.




					www.politico.com
				




Your own link states the Taliban has singled out Americans waiting to fly out of Afghanistan
who have been beaten, hassled, denied entry and had their passports stolen.

Frankly Biden is doing a historically awful job thanks to his own thoughtless, incompetent job of leaving Afghanistan. Our allies are horrified, our enemies see this as a real opportunity to exploit America's
failures in Afghanistan.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 26, 2021)

antontoo said:


> Yep, only you know....before it ever happened...but if it won't happen...you already have some bs ready to go that it's not a knowable.
> 
> Did I get your briliant scheme to keep running your mouth and not have to answer for it?


And before it does or does not happen, you claim it won't.  We'll see, if the Taliban, ISIS, Al Qaeda, want to show off what they do, which is their style.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 26, 2021)

Clipper said:


> How long before you Trump ass kissers refer to U.S. citizens evacuated as "crisis actors"?


How long before you produce ONE name, and ONE face, of ONE American, evacuated from Afghanistan ?


----------



## Flopper (Aug 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> As I said we are all just guessing. I find it exceptionally odd that we still don't know who these people are who's reluctance to leave has become such a dangerous situation.


The Afgan government which no longer exists kept records of who entered the country. Afghanistan like most countries do not keep records on who leaves the country. The US government knows the military, DOD, and other US government workers that are in the country. What is not known is the US citizens, working for private organizations who entered Afghanistan and are still there.  Nor does the government know the US citizens that entered the country years ago and are permanent residents.   If you have traveled much outside the US, you may have noticed that upon entering a country you go through various check points such immigration and customs but leave the country you just get on a plane and leave.  The airlines are the ones that have the records as to who leaves.  The US has recently started getting records from the airlines of departing foreign nationals leaving the US.  Most countries do not do this.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 26, 2021)

occupied said:


> Nope. Somewhere along the line someone was sure the Afghan government and military would stand up for us but they folded like a dollar store lawn chair. If Afghan soldiers fought bravely it was only because they knew we had their back. They dishonored the sacrifices of their comrades in arms buy giving up almost without a fight. They died for nothing.


You may not realize this (since you started off with "Nope") but you just agreed with me.  I said the same thing you did.  

"Afghan soldiers fought bravely it was only because they knew we had their back." That's what I said.  And when Biden pulled out the US troops the Afghan guys folded. And if Biden had NOT done that, and if he had continued to have their back, they would not have folded. Biden made it happen. Blame him.


----------



## occupied (Aug 26, 2021)

protectionist said:


> You may not realize this (since you started off with "Nope") but you just agreed with me.  I said the same thing you did.
> 
> "Afghan soldiers fought bravely it was only because they knew we had their back." That's what I said.  And when Biden pulled out the US troops the Afghan guys folded. And if Biden had NOT done that, and if he had continued to have their back, they would not have folded. Biden made it happen. Blame him.


So you were in favor of just staying there forever? These are the days the chickens finally come home to roost for the failure of military policy dating back twenty years. It's convient for you to have one guy to blame shit on but get real. Had our continuing war been justified the Taliban would not have been able to come back.


----------



## AntonToo (Aug 26, 2021)

protectionist said:


> And before it does or does not happen, you claim it won't.  We'll see, if the Taliban, ISIS, Al Qaeda, want to show off what they do, which is their style.



You are clueless as will be proven yet again


----------



## AntonToo (Aug 26, 2021)

protectionist said:


> How long before you produce ONE name, and ONE face, of ONE American, evacuated from Afghanistan ?



Here you go helpless dummy:









						Lincoln family returns from Afghanistan
					

A Lincoln family has just returned from Afghanistan and has reunited with loved ones.  Family members have been working all week trying to get them back safe in the U.S. Now it’s finally happened.




					www.1011now.com


----------



## Winco (Aug 26, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> How about school children from California? You don't care, right?


Any update Marvin?

Do you think our administration is 'abandoning' them or do you think they are in contact and working on a solution?
I'm not asking what YOU think they* Should* do, I'm asking what you think they *ARE* doing.

I'll give you my answer, I believe they ARE working on getting them out, just like they said they are doing.

Give us an UPDATE when you hear more.


----------



## Winco (Aug 26, 2021)

antontoo said:


> Here you go helpless dummy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done.  Will the helpless dummy say thank you?  protectionist 
But nothing, absolutely nothing, will stop these scum conservatives from saying anything positive.
It will be all Negative, no matter what.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 26, 2021)

Winco said:


> Well done.  Will the helpless dummy say thank you?  protectionist
> But nothing, absolutely nothing, will stop these scum conservatives from saying anything positive.
> It will be all Negative, no matter what.


And will you say something factual ? Something of substance ?  Fool.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 26, 2021)

antontoo said:


> Here you go helpless dummy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They were just temporary visitors, for a wedding. So why are so many Afghans being evacuated and so few Americans ?


----------



## Clipper (Aug 26, 2021)

protectionist said:


> How long before you produce ONE name, and ONE face, of ONE American, evacuated from Afghanistan ?


When you produce ONE name & ONE face of ONE American who wasen't evacuated.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 26, 2021)

Winco said:


> Any update Marvin?
> 
> Do you think our administration is 'abandoning' them or do you think they are in contact and working on a solution?
> I'm not asking what YOU think they* Should* do, I'm asking what you think they *ARE* doing.
> ...


I disagree, There not doing a fcking thing to get Americans out, and that's why every picture you see of evacuees, is all Afghans, not an American in sight.

If they were _"working on getting them out,"_, they would do what thousands of conservatives are calling on Biden to do >> the same thing the French, Germans, Canadians, Poles, Belgians all have done.  Send in a strong force of solders with armored buses and get them out.

Weakling Biden just isn't doing it. And now after the bombings, there's even less chance he'll take action.





__





						There's a high likelihood that Americans will be left behind in Afghanistan
					





					www.msn.com
				






			Kabul attack is likely 'de facto end' of evacuation efforts for those other than U.S. military, former Pentagon official says
		






__





						Mitch McConnell Gave Biden Some Good Advice
					

We all know what needs to be done in Afghanistan. I am certainly no fan of Mitch McConnell, but it doesnt take a rocket scientist, to know what Biden should be doing in Afghanistan (and he isn't).  McConnell said >>> "We need to send enough American personnel, military personnel to rescue our...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Last week the French sent in *this impressive convoy of armored buses and SUVs*, and got their people out.  Americans ? Still stranded. Shameful.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 26, 2021)

Clipper said:


> When you produce ONE name & ONE face of ONE American who wasen't evacuated.


I asked you first.

But anyway >>>





__





						American family stranded in Afghanistan pleads for help - Fox news - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com
				






			24 California students, 16 parents stranded in Afghanistan after summer vacations
		


There's also all the Americans who the Bidens told to stay put, and not travel to the airport.  They weren't talking to the moon.


----------



## Clipper (Aug 26, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I asked you first.


So you actually believe Biden is going to abandon 1500 U.S. citizens in Afghanistan? 

How many doses of horse dewormer you got on hand?


----------



## Winco (Aug 26, 2021)

protectionist said:


> How long before you produce ONE name, and ONE face, of ONE American, evacuated from Afghanistan ?


You asked.


antontoo said:


> Here you go helpless dummy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He provided what you asked for.


protectionist said:


> I asked you first.
> 
> But anyway >>>
> 
> ...


Yet you deny and deflect.

trump taught you clowns well.
Deny, Lie, Deflect, Blame Others.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 27, 2021)

Clipper said:


> When you produce ONE name & ONE face of ONE American who wasen't evacuated.





protectionist said:


> I disagree, There not doing a fcking thing to get Americans out, and that's why every picture you see of evacuees, is all Afghans, not an American in sight.
> 
> If they were _"working on getting them out,"_, they would do what thousands of conservatives are calling on Biden to do >> the same thing the French, Germans, Canadians, Poles, Belgians all have done.  Send in a strong force of solders with armored buses and get them out.
> 
> ...



First of all, American in Kabul, do not walk around wearing denim designer jeans, cowboy hats, and flannel shirts with Taliban fighters patrolling the streets with guns. Women typically wear head covering and loose fitting clothes covering the whole body.  Americans dress to blend in with the Afghans, particularly now with the Taliban in charge.

Second, the number of Americans trying to get out are far less than the number of Afghans. Americans have been leaving Afghanistan for nearly month, ever since the State Dept declared that most of country was unsafe.  The International Rescue Committee has estimated that over 300,000 Afghan civilians have been affiliated with the U.S. mission and it estimated that 175,000 of those want out, far more than the number of American civilians.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 28, 2021)

occupied said:


> So you were in favor of just staying there forever? These are the days the chickens finally come home to roost for the failure of military policy dating back twenty years. It's convient for you to have one guy to blame shit on but get real. Had our continuing war been justified the Taliban would not have been able to come back.


Yes, I'm in favor of staying there. The troops were successful at protecting us from Al Qaeda, for 20 years.

Taliban came back only because Biden pulled out.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 28, 2021)

Flopper said:


> First of all, American in Kabul, do not walk around wearing denim designer jeans, cowboy hats, and flannel shirts with Taliban fighters patrolling the streets with guns. Women typically wear head covering and loose fitting clothes covering the whole body.  Americans dress to blend in with the Afghans, particularly now with the Taliban in charge.
> 
> Second, the number of Americans trying to get out are far less than the number of Afghans. Americans have been leaving Afghanistan for nearly month, ever since the State Dept declared that most of country was unsafe.  The International Rescue Committee has estimated that over 300,000 Afghan civilians have been affiliated with the U.S. mission and it estimated that 175,000 of those want out, far more than the number of American civilians.
> 
> View attachment 531437


Show the names and faces of just a few Americans who have been evacuated.  I know of NONE.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 28, 2021)

Winco said:


> You asked.
> 
> He provided what you asked for.
> 
> ...


Those were Afghans, and they were just there visiting, not regular Americans employed there.

I showed Americans trapped, and Biden telling them to stay where they are. YOU are deflecting.

Also, dumbass Biden gave the Taliban names and information about the Americans there, so the Taliban would let them through the checkpoints. Taliban has been using the information to STOP them from getting through, and will probably use it to kill them eventually.  Biden has no brain.

Deny, Lie, Deflect, Blame Others.= what YOU and Biden do.


----------



## Winco (Aug 28, 2021)

OKTexas said:


> You're a liar, there were at least two other officers visible in the video, both male and much larger than Babbitt. It would have been easy to have taken her into custody.


Where in the video (time stamp) are these two other cops?


protectionist said:


> Show the names and faces of just a few Americans who have been evacuated.  I know of NONE.


Complete BS.  You know Americans have been evacuated.
What is your agenda, lying and saying "I know of NONE."


----------



## Flopper (Aug 28, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Yes, I'm in favor of staying there. The troops were successful at protecting us from Al Qaeda, for 20 years.
> 
> Taliban came back only because Biden pulled out.







A US Marine escorts Department of State personnel to be processed for evacuation at Hamid Karzai International Airport on August 15, 2021.Handout via REUTERS









						Only 2,500 Americans evacuated from Afghanistan, civilian air fleet possible
					

Major General William Taylor said 17,000 people have been evacuated from Kabul in Afghanistan while only 2,500 evacuees were American.




					nypost.com


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 28, 2021)

protectionist said:


> Of course, it's not anybody's "wish", but if it ever were to be construed as that, it would be the Bidens who are closest to it.  They are who are letting it happen, nd don't seem t be too concerned. Blood on THEIR hands.
> 
> When asked by a reporter about the thousands of stranded Americans, Biden smirked, and his answer was so bad, his colleagues cut his microphone off.
> Now go wash your mouth out with soap, brain


BULLSHIT!


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 28, 2021)

Nostra said:


> They are good fighters.


Tramp praises the Taliban, so you mindlessly praise them also.


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 28, 2021)

protectionist said:


> The “Contingency and Crisis Response Bureau”


There was no such bureau, it was the equivalent of vaporware!!!


----------



## protectionist (Aug 29, 2021)

edthecynic said:


> BULLSHIT!


You are guilty of posting without knowing.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 29, 2021)

edthecynic said:


> By leaving them behind.


You altered my post by inserting YOUR words into my post (in the quote box) - REPORTED

And there was no _"leaving them behin_d" by Trump. He had a contingency crisis plan.  Biden cancelled it.  We now see the result.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 29, 2021)

edthecynic said:


> There was no such bureau, it was the equivalent of vaporware!!!


FALSE!  It was there and was in correlation with multiple bureaus. Would have been very effective.  You've been snowed by the leftist media talking points.  We've heard that jibberish already.  Ho hum.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 29, 2021)

Winco said:


> Where in the video (time stamp) are these two other cops?
> 
> Complete BS.  You know Americans have been evacuated.
> What is your agenda, lying and saying "I know of NONE."


I most certainly DO NOT KNOW that, and I again challenge you to show them here, which you thus far have failed to do....  as the Biden administration has also failed to do.


----------



## Winco (Aug 29, 2021)

protectionist said:


> I most certainly DO NOT KNOW that, and I again challenge you to show them here, which you thus far have failed to do....  as the Biden administration has also failed to do.


How is it possible for me to show you names and faces of Americans that have been evacuated?

But really, do you believe which of the following:

a). Biden wants to abandon ALL Americans and leave them stranded in HELL.
b). Biden is trying, but failing to get Americans out.
c). Biden is trying, and most Americans will be safely evacuated.
d). Eventually all willing Americans that want to leave will be evacuated.


----------



## gtopa1 (Aug 29, 2021)

edthecynic said:


> Tramp praises the Taliban, so you mindlessly praise them also.


They beat biDen!!

Greg


----------



## AntonToo (Feb 3, 2022)

protectionist said:


> Thousands of Americans are dead meat, DOOMED, unless they may be rescued by British troops, who have been rescuing Americans in addition to their own British folks.



Well,  looks like the time has come to collect on your prediction:







Bon apettit.


----------



## bambu. (Feb 3, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> How about school children from California?  You don't care, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


American parents took their kids to Afghanistan?
Unbelievable!
I'm not American and don't really mean to be critical...but, Afghanistan?
I know Americans don't have to know much about other countries and anything beyond US' borders, but had the parents and students not seen from their tv news etc what Afghanistan is, exactly?
Maybe in California they teach students and parents that:
"Everyone in the world is a lovely person".


----------



## protectionist (Feb 4, 2022)

antontoo said:


> Well,  looks like the time has come to collect on your prediction:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My prediction was right. You got some evidence to counter it ?  If so, lets hear it.


----------



## AntonToo (Feb 5, 2022)

protectionist said:


> My prediction was right. You got some evidence to counter it ?  If so, lets hear it.


No moron, it wasn't.

Your claim that 1000s of Americans will be slaughtered by Taliban was proven fantasy, too bad you are too damaged in the head to understand that.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 5, 2022)

antontoo said:


> No moron, it wasn't.
> 
> Your claim that 1000s of Americans will be slaughtered by Taliban was proven fantasy, too bad you are too damaged in the head to understand that.


_"Proven "_ ?   Yeah ? and WHERE is that alleged proof ? I haven't seen that.  Is this another one of those tall tales tossed around by MSNBC, CNN, PBS, ad nauseum ?

My guess would be that Americans have been mass slaughterd, as Taliban continues going house to house, hunting them down.  And what do you suppose happens when they find them? Offer them lollipops ?

The Taliban is going door to door looking for Americans with passports, or Christian apps on cellphones.. *Biden and his administration provided the Taliban with the list of Americans still there,* so they have a good idea of who they are hunting for. They have their American “shopping list” so to speak, of those they want to find and eliminate from the nation. Yes, the goal here is not to simply find the Americans, but they will kill them when they find them.









						So, we're just trusting the Taliban not to kill Americans now?
					

When Joe Biden retreated to Camp David for vacation, national security adviser Jake Sullivan attempted to clean up the president's mess in Afghanistan, where more than 10,000 Americans could be stuck facing the advancing Taliban.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com
				












						Taliban Now Going Door to Door Killing  Americans and Afghans Who Have Bibles In Their Phones or Profess their Faith in Jesus
					

The Taliban are now reportedly killing those who they find having Bible apps in their mobile devices, a Christian nonprofit with sources on the ground in Afghanistan has revealed. The Islamic jihad…




					evansnewsreport.com
				












						As Taliban hunts Americans, kills Christians, Biden and mainstream media remain silent
					

As the Taliban hunts Americans and Christians to kill them, where is Joe Biden? Where is the mainstream media in holding him accountable?




					thelibertyloft.com


----------



## AntonToo (Feb 5, 2022)

protectionist said:


> _"Proven "_ ?   Yeah ? and WHERE is that alleged proof ? I haven't seen that.  Is this another one of those tall tales tossed around by MSNBC, CNN, PBS, ad nauseum ?
> 
> My guess would be that Americans have been mass slaughterd, as Taliban continues going house to house, hunting them down.  And what do you suppose happens when they find them? Offer them lollipops ?
> 
> ...


You guess? 

Dummy, you either have evidence of mass killings like that or you don't, nobody gives a shit about some nut like you guessing.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 5, 2022)

antontoo said:


> You guess?
> 
> Dummy, you either have evidence of mass killings like that or you don't, nobody gives a shit about some nut like you guessing.


You're the Dummy.  I GAVE you the evidence, in no less than 3 seperate links (with sublinks within those).,  Are you blind ?


----------



## AntonToo (Feb 5, 2022)

protectionist said:


> You're the Dummy.  I GAVE you the evidence, in no less than 3 seperate links (with sublinks within those).,  Are you blind ?


Not a single one of your links has any evidence that many American civilians were killed, there is no reporting like that.

If you weren't so damn crazy you'd know that


----------

